# Time to Introduce Myself!



## thencomesbebe

Hey everyone!
So happy to be here, I definitely want to be part of a TTC group! I am really hoping to be part of a community of women all going through the same things!! I have started to find that here and would LOVE to continue to grow it! I am 31, DH is 29, we were married in 2015, and have been waiting until now to start TTC our first. About 5 years ago I had 5 ovarian cysts and 3 burst, so painful, but fortunately no permanent damage. Am currently 14DPO, thought AF was coming when I was 7DPO, but symptoms went away for a week, last night started feeling odd sensations around my midsection (not like AF cramps, more like achy, stretching feeling) and woke up sick this morning. Anyway, DH comes home from a weekend-long training tomorrow, and I plan to test in the morning before picking him up from the airport. FX, but not wanting to get my hopes up. Never had a bfp before, so I am feeling incredibly cautious. So nice to meet all of you here :hugs:

Update: AF seems to be here, more baby dust for next month, here's hoping! May the journey continue!

Yup...AF definitely here now TMI clots and all, slightly bummed oh well


----------



## Wobbles

Hello <3

Welcome to BabyandBump, looking forward to seeing your BFP xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :flower:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum and good luck in your TTC journey <3


----------

